# New Orleans peeps?



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I will be in New Orleans this weekend for my bachelor party where are some must go places......


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

If you're visiting and you're drinking you'll end up on Bourbon St. "I bet you I can tell you where you got them shoes", lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am staying on bourbon street lol....so you know what that means....


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Got my shoes on my feet.


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

well since they closed down red creek good luck i know there is tower trax in fluker its a pretty big and badass park


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Spillway off hwy 61


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Guys I won't be riding I'm talking about party places lol 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

****, walk the strip and pick a place. I always start at crecent city brew house across from hardrock


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I like the bourbon cowboy. And if you wanna see the lady friends go to the Penthouse its right off bourbon.


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

If your looking for a chilled place to start the night out check out Frenchman street. Kinda like bourbon but all the bars usually have live music. 

Right off bourbon on Toulouse street is the Dungeon, if your into metal it's an awesome place to go. Things get wild in there. It's not just the front section with the pool table, if you stop by make sure to go in the back bar.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just don't bring anything home.... There's some stuff down there you can't wash off with whisky.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I def ain't bringing nothing home but a empty wallet lol.....that other stuff I won't touch but can't promise my friends won't lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you need to make extra $$ while you're there get a chair a funny hat and a pack of tarro cards and charge people $20 to tell them they will be happy in life and all that junk. I heard one of them tell the other once "I made $400 yesterday in 2 hours" so yeah... If you spend all your $1's and need more, there you go.


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Also don't go in the bars past Toulouse st. After that the guys start buying your drinks...


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Tweek said:


> Also don't go in the bars past Toulouse st. After that the guys start buying your drinks...


Agreed


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Tweek said:


> Also don't go in the bars past Toulouse st. After that the guys start buying your drinks...


haha yea, stop and turn around and the white, green, and red flags ....

but yea tonka, just anywhere on bourbon street is a heck of a time man!


----------



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

haha The Dungeon. Many of nights spent in there. Ran into Nicholas Cage there once too. Also try Bourbon Heat. Usually a pretty good party going on there.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

You will have a good time, where abouts are you staying on Bourbon? It's a pretty long stretch. If your down past the "rainbow" section becareful, if your closer to the Canal ST end you will be fine. Also the next street over Royal street is pretty happening.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know where exactly we are staying my buddies got it all planned for me I do know I will be at the game Monday night though who dat.....


----------



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

^^ And I'll be on my couch with a cold beer and no line to the bathroom... I win! Y'all are gonna have a great time bud. Lots of good party spots down here.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well boys and girls just got back from there this afternoon wow did we burn through some money but def was a good time.....got pretty good after the game Monday night didn't make it to the hotel til around 530am.....we partied hard at bandstand bourbon cowboy and chilled in Ricks Saloon quite a bit....we stayed right off canal st


----------

